# 07 brute 750 not starting by button



## scoserv (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an 07 brute 750 that i am having trouble figuring out why it will not start by the button. here is what i have tried. It will start by crossing the solynoid under the seat with a screwdriver. 

I have replaced the solynoid
I have di electric greased the plug in connections for the start button.
taken apart the start button, looking for corroded wires
held the brake while starting
looked at all the fuses, they are all good,


I am looking for advice on what to check next. Maybe a neutral safety switch? I was thinking that holding the brake would bypass the neutral safety switch anyway.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think u need a voltmeter that reads dc voltage and a wire schematic. U have a key switch,a slide start/stop switch,a push button start switch,roll over switch,start relay,and fuses. I would check all fuses and the connections first. Then check the roll over switch connections and mounting.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah and the two safety switches, the brake and neutral, are on either side of the roll-over switch. Is there any position where the button does work?


----------



## scoserv (Mar 18, 2013)

no there is no position that the start switch will work in…. i had it out the other day in some fairly deep water and the start button started working… but now it doesn't work at all kill switch is in the correct position… i will check out the two safety switches by the roll over switch….

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

I cleaned up those switches by the roll over switch and di electric greased them and it starts by the button now but only if i hold the left brake… will not start with out holding the brake… won't even start in neutral with out holding the left brake...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like you neutral position sensor is bad. The bike thinks it's in gear even when it's not.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

the neutral safety switch grounds to the chassis when in neutral and the green light comes on on the dash. it also bypasses the brake switch when in neutral. the four wheeler also will not turn over if the kill switch is triped no matter what you do with the brake switch or neutral switch. 
other than that check what the other guys have said


----------



## scoserv (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks for the help guys.. it turned out to be one of the sensors by the roll over switch. i pulled apart and cleaned them both and the bike starts now, but you have to have the rear brake pressed…


----------



## backroads (Jul 16, 2014)

Bump...anyone got a picture of which sensors are which?


----------

